# Bris BRD390 raft feedback (UK)



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I dont have experience with the bris boats. At first glance they look like what you are after, a budget boat. $1000 for a new whitewater boat would have me questioning the durability, construction, etc.


----------



## MEJ999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, I appreciate that it is not a high quality boat, just wondered if it is going to be in the same league as the Saturns, Aquamarine etc, or not as good?

My biggest concern is the floor. It says that it is 1.2mm PVC and says it has a 5" thick I beam system inflateable floor. Is this good?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Never heard of them....

...and not sure I would want a boat that shares a name with Jewish circumcision myself. 

Phillip


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Find a quality used boat. Does Bris Marina have a website? I can not find one. The photos on E-bay look pretty cheap and do not provide enough details on the construction. The boat also rides funny in the photos, it looks a little under inflated and has to much rocker in the front.


----------



## MEJ999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

I would prefer to purchase a good used Raft, but I have never seen one for sale in the UK and I have not found any sellors in the US or Canada who are prepared to post to the UK. Catch 22.

M


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Made of foreskin......

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

1.2 mm pvc is the industry standard. The quality of said PVC and the construction are the concerns. A 5" I beam floor is a good size, as long as the I beams stay together. I assume it will be in the quality realm of the first saturns, not amazing, but they have gotten people down rivers.


----------



## MEJ999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for advice, I have just ordered an Specialist Inflateable Technology (SIT) Hypalon raft. SIT rafts are made in the UK and are used by a lot of the rafting companies


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats, seems like you found a reputable company. It helps to have the manufacturer nearby especially when they have experience with repairs.

Hope you get a ton of years out of your new rig.

Phillip


----------



## ngallvt (Jul 8, 2008)

zbaird said:


> 1.2 mm pvc is the industry standard. The quality of said PVC and the construction are the concerns. A 5" I beam floor is a good size, as long as the I beams stay together. I assume it will be in the quality realm of the first saturns, not amazing, but they have gotten people down rivers.


----------

